# Workforce 30 ICC Profile Configuration



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been reading about the color correction profiles that are supposed to help the color on prints come out sharper and much more correct. I bought 2 Epson Workforce 30's. One for Dye sublimation ink (Artainium) and the other for pigmented dye ink. Are the profiles for each simple to set up or do I have to spend the $30 or so to buy a profile for them? I'm savy enough to configure them myself if I know what settings I need. 

I've found this link that describes a few simple steps to configure setting up the Artainium ink for the WF30. Is this all there is to it? Or is there something more?
[media]http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/product_documentation/artainum/ARTAINIUM_WF30_ICC_012209JCR.pdf[/media]

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

No replies in 3 days/37 views? 

Are these profiles necessary? I now have both printers (Epson WF30's) and today I'll hook them up and get testing. Is there a place to download such profiles for my different inks?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Not sure about the workforce but normally you need an ICC profile for dye sub and the profile should come free when you purchase the dye sub ink.


----------



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I bought the artainium refill ink for refill carts rather than buying prefilled artainium carts. Therefore, it doesn't really specify the printer. I see places like coastalbusiness that sell a $30 software that has the ICC profiles on it. I can't seem to find anything for free when searching on google. You figure if they were free with the purchase of ink, you should be able to download them.

Also with the description here: ArTainium - ArTainium UV+ for the Epson C120 System
would you assume that included with the print drivers are ICC profiles? Or just the ability to add/install them?


So for the pigmented dye ink printer (for cotton), I shouldn't need to adjust the color?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the 1100 and have not had to adjust for color as I did witrh the 1280. Usually the ICC profiles are for a specific printer. I was not aware that the workforce series had any dye sub profiles as yet. You could always experiement to see if any adjustment is needed. If the profile did not come with the ink then you would have to buy it unless someone can send one to you but again they are printer specific at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

It would be nice if I didn't need any color correction. On coastal's website they list the C120/Workforce30 as a single option. I'm guessing they would use the same profile. I haven't found any C120 profiles for free either. 

http://www.coastalbusiness.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=652

If someone has one and doesn't mind sending it (assuming a custom configuration isn't a copyrighted item), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I have all of my equipment and have started my testing by testing my printers. In comparison to my original printer printing on paper, the pigmented ink is pretty much the same in color. When it dried on the paper, it dried as if it was deeper into the transfer paper (or slightly lighter in color). Probably a normal result when using the proper ink with the paper (JPSS). When I print on to the ImageRight sublimation paper with the Artainium ink, it seems the color is off a bit. The lighter blacks and silvers look almost purple. I did get the ICC correction cd from coastal business and it made a good difference when I did my first test of before and after on normal paper. I used the sawgrass icc profile for my printer and configured using their configuration. Is it normal for it to look much different on paper? Should it still transfer the same (in comparison to the JPSS w/pigmented transfer ink)? Anyone experience this before?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## freebrd1230 (Apr 17, 2010)

Where did you get the ICC profiles for the workforce 30?


----------



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not ones that work correctly. The one I purchased made the blacks look more purple. Using no color corection it looks better, but still not perfect.


----------

